# Doc, Ed Parker & Chuck Norris memories?



## teej

Doc, 

In Chuck Norris' book "Against All Odds, my story"  chapter 8 tells of becoming a champion and the different, NOW well known instructors and their different martial arts that he trained with.

On page 56 Chuck Norris states "Ed Parker, the father of American kenpo karate (a Chinese martial art) and promoter of the Internationals, spent hours in his studio teaching me his system".

From tournament dates metioned in the book, I am estimating that the time frame for this is in the 1965-67' range.

Were you there  for any of this Doc? What would Mr. Parker have been working on with him? Anyone have any Ed Parker/Chuck Norris stories?

Thank you, Teej


----------



## Doc

teej said:


> Doc,
> 
> In Chuck Norris' book "Against All Odds, my story"  chapter 8 tells of becoming a champion and the different, NOW well known instructors and their different martial arts that he trained with.
> 
> On page 56 Chuck Norris states "Ed Parker, the father of American kenpo karate (a Chinese martial art) and promoter of the Internationals, spent hours in his studio teaching me his system".
> 
> From tournament dates metioned in the book, I am estimating that the time frame for this is in the 1965-67' range.
> 
> Were you there  for any of this Doc? What would Mr. Parker have been working on with him? Anyone have any Ed Parker/Chuck Norris stories?
> 
> Thank you, Teej


Most never fully recognize the far reaching influence of Ed Parker on most of the martial arts community, regardless of style. He literally touched everyone in some manner. Here' s a gem for you sparked by your comment and jogged loose from my memories.

Chuck Norris spent a short time at Ark Wong's Kwoon in LA Chinatown, pretty close to the time Parker ceased regular attendance. Parker had a way of deciphering the information into terms and actions more easily understood in the American Culture. Beause of this, many sought Parker to help them with various aspects of the arts, no matter what style was their primary activity.

Chuck, Tiny Lefiti, Jimmy Woo, Danny Inosanto, Sal Esquevel, John Louis, Richard Nunez, and even Sol Kaihewalu spent time there, along with of course Doug and Curtis Wong. Parker worked with them all.

As for Chuck,although Parker didn't teach him the strict technique-for-technique system, (cause it was very loose at the time anyway), he explored concepts that helped Chuck and the rest all improve what they were doing no matter their art or style.

All of them went on to their respective arts with improved skills and knowledge. Chuck became well known as a tournament champion, and movie star. Jimmy Woo went on to teach various aspects of the Chinese Arts, and even taking some of Parker's first black belts. Danny left to go with Bruce Lee. Tiny hooked up with Tino Tuiolosega (a Parker student), teaching him and adding some aspects of "Splashing Hands" (along with Parker's Kenpo), and founding the first Limalama organization, ably assisted by Richard, Sol, Sal, and John Louis. Later after Tiny passed away, Sal, and Richard broke away from Tino and formed the second Lima Lama organization, while Sol with back to his Lua roots.

The "Parker Tentacles" are everywhere in the American Martial Arts. Which leads me to a classic misunderstanding and correction to Chuck's book. Parker layed claim to the fact that he was the "Father of American Karate," as well as American Kenpo. Although there were others that preceeded him, all of them taught some form of the Asian Arts as cultural transplants. Parker was the first to open a school in America to teach strictly from the American Perspective, an American Version of the Asian Arts.

Thanks for the Jog.


----------



## mystic warrior

Cool stuff thanks for sharing


----------



## Sigung86

As always, Doc, A pleasure to read your posts.  Olohe Solomon Kaihewalu is, I think lightly glossed over in a lot of circles.  He is a true gentleman.  His Lua is really pretty cool to watch.


----------



## K831

Wow, very interesting.


----------



## seninoniwashi

teej said:


> Doc,
> 
> In Chuck Norris' book "Against All Odds, my story" chapter 8 tells of becoming a champion and the different, NOW well known instructors and their different martial arts that he trained with.


 
Teej and any others who have read the book,

What do you think of the book? I have seen it on the shelf and thought I should check it out. Is it worth it? I like to read for knowledge, not commitment.


----------



## Tames D

I've read all Chucks stuff. It's a good read if your into Chuck Norris. If I remember correctly, this book addresses his adultery, divorce and religion rebirth, among other things.


----------



## seninoniwashi

QUI-GON said:


> I've read all Chucks stuff. It's a good read if your into Chuck Norris. If I remember correctly, this book addresses his adultery, divorce and religion rebirth, among other things.


 
I'll have to check it out, thanks!


----------



## diamondbar1971

i am new to this group, but i am not new to the history of many of the great
martial artists you are all discussing...my name is Chuck Williams and i am one
of the first black belts of LimaLama that was taught by Tino Tuiolosega and i 
also am an Ed Parker Black Belt and  i was there at many of the times that are being discussed here.....did you know that Ed Parker was also a student of Tino Tuiolosega and that as far as i know, Ed Parker was the only one outside of the LimaLama family that Tino ever showed or discussed anything to do with Limalama.....i get so tired of he said that or he did this or they did so and so.....Tino Tuiolosega already had black belts in several styles before he ever met Ed Parker...they were friends and both taught the other...i was there...i know a lot of history that never gets told. I was also a student at the old martial arts academy on hollywood blvd., way back when  jimmy woo
was there.......i started in LimaLama 40 years ago and i was there and am a part of history that includes some of the greatest martial artist of all time and
i am proud to have been there and done that.....


----------



## Tames D

Chuck, I just sent you a Private Message.


----------



## Kraiguar

Very interesting information. ~Peace and Blessings~


----------



## Doc

Kraiguar said:


> Very interesting information.



Not really Kraiguar.


----------



## Kraiguar

_786_

_Doc, what is interesting is that some events of the past are documented by pictures, film footage, one's memories and of course what one is told._
_There are some truth that is mixed with falsehood and falsehood that is mixed with truth, and yet we go on. You, I and others know so much more than we are recognized for, and yet we go on. _

_It is not what you know, it is not what you can do, it is simply what you do. ~Peace and Blessings~_


----------



## Doc

Kraiguar said:


> _786_
> 
> _Doc, what is interesting is that some events of the past are documented by pictures, film footage, one's memories and of course what one is told._
> _There are some truth that is mixed with falsehood and falsehood that is mixed with truth, and yet we go on. You, I and others know so much more than we are recognized for, and yet we go on. _
> 
> _It is not what you know, it is not what you can do, it is simply what you do. ~Peace and Blessings~_



I'm feelin' you.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Doc said:


> I'm feelin' you.



hmmmmmm now THAT is interesting!


----------



## Doc

Goldendragon7 said:


> hmmmmmm now THAT is interesting!



Well you know I've known him since he was 14.  Did I say that? I mean I heard of him when he was 14. No, I mean I was 14. Screw it, I'm old.


----------



## Kenpoist

I have had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Norris on several occasions. He is one of the nicest people I have ever met.  He was very complementary of Mr. Parker even indicating that they used to car pool to different tournaments when they were both starting out.


----------



## Doc

Kenpoist said:


> I have had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Norris on several occasions. He is one of the nicest people I have ever met.  He was very complementary of Mr. Parker even indicating that they used to car pool to different tournaments when they were both starting out.



You probably misunderstood Chuck. Ed Parker was about a decade older, and started out in the arts much earlier in life than Chuck. Chuck began competing in Parkers first IKC Tournament in 1964 when Parker was already a well established icon and businessman. Parker was always a humble giving person, and giving someone a ride to a tournament was standard in those days. Everybody carpooled because tournaments were never close by. Chuck is one of the nicest guys around. He's been the same person since day 1, and success hasn't changed him at all.


----------



## SL4Drew

Doc said:


> You probably misunderstood Chuck. Ed Parker was about a decade older, and started out in the arts much earlier in life than Chuck. Chuck began competing in Parkers first IKC Tournament in 1964 when Parker was already a well established icon and businessman. Parker was always a humble giving person, and giving someone a ride to a tournament was standard in those days. Everybody carpooled because tournaments were never close by. Chuck is one of the nicest guys around. He's been the same person since day 1, and success hasn't changed him at all.


 
Yeah, but Huckabee???


----------



## Doc

SL4Drew said:


> Yeah, but Huckabee???



I said he was nice, not politically astute. Hillary lost and that's all that matters.


----------



## Ray

Doc said:


> I said he was nice, not politically astute. Hillary lost and that's all that matters.


Sir, the more you post, the more I like it.


----------



## ChadWarner

Doc said:


> I said he was nice, not politically astute. Hillary lost and that's all that matters.


 
Hukleberry?!  Hukleberry?! whyyyyyy?  He's not nice- he's creepy.:lfao:  Deliverence creepy.:lfao:


----------



## Doc

ChadWarner said:


> Hukleberry?!  Hukleberry?! whyyyyyy?  He's not nice- he's creepy.:lfao:  Deliverence creepy.:lfao:



"I'll be your huckleberry!" - John "Doc" Holiday


----------

